# Thinking of using farm diesel in your truck?



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

*UPDATE: This article is back!*

Don't! At least not in Missouri.

http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/govt-and-politics/alex-stuckey/fine-for-violation-provokes-a-senate-inquiry/article_5c2709ec-3651-57e8-a02d-be9fd29684e1.html

Next, they'll be checking under my bed.

Ralph

1984--1984--1984--1984

"The novel is set in Airstrip One (formerly known as Great Britain), a province of the superstate Oceania in a world of perpetual war, *omnipresent government surveillance,* and* public mind control,* dictated by a political system euphemistically named English Socialism (or, in the government's invented language, Newspeak, called Ingsoc) under the control of a privileged Inner Party elite that persecutes all individualism and independent thinking as "thoughtcrimes".[3] The tyranny is epitomised by Big Brother, the quasi-divine Party leader who enjoys an intense cult of personality, but who may not even exist. Big Brother and the Party justify their oppressive rule in the name of a supposed greater good."


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Link is not coming up Ralph.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> Link is not coming up Ralph.


For whatever reason, maybe Big Brother took it down, this link is not working at the St. Louis Post Dispatch. Upon, further checking, the article has disappeared not only from the PD, but also from other sources that referenced it. Hopefully, it will be back later.

Here's the gist:

JEFFERSON CITY • A $72,000 state fine that stemmed from a violation that cheated the state out of less than $4 was too much for one state lawmaker. The fine was handed down by the Department of Revenue because the Missouri resident was using untaxed diesel fuel to drive on a highway when the fuel was meant for farm use. With a grant from the Federal Highway Administration, the department checks diesel vehicle fuel tanks for untaxed fuel, and fines violators. But the details on how long the department has received the grant - and how much money it gets - are fuzzy.

The article goes on to talk about how these inspectors are checking out people's fuel tanks at county fairs, livestock sales, etc., without people's permission and that this constitutes an invasion of privacy as well as profiling. Profiling comes into play because it is farm vehicles that are being targeted.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Also, when you take your vehicle into a car dealership for service and if they access injectors, carburetors, etc. and notice red stain on metal they are required by law to report in states where illegal.....not all will do so obviously if they want your repeat business.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I've heard it is an $80,000 fine here in Colorado. But man it's still tempting to fill up with farm diesel.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I cant remember what the fine was here. But a few years ago one rancher got fined for taking a few animals to auction for the neighbor. They were both rounding up cattle and there were just a few that would not fit on to the one trailer so the neighbor said he would take them in for him. He got fined a huge amount. Was said that since he was not hauling his own cattle that it is considered commercial. He said he was just helping out and never did charge for the haul. Never did hear how it ended. But dad said he should contact his MLA in the government. Same thing as here. It was only about a 20 mile trip so the government would not be getting awhole lot of money anyways.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Also do not put automatic transmission in your on road fuel to clean the injectors. It will show up as off road.

Here they will look under your truck bed if you have an auxiliary fuel tank in the bed. Seems some people in the past have plumbed into that tank.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> Also do not put automatic transmission in your on road fuel to clean the injectors. It will show up as of road.
> 
> Here they will look under your truck bed if you have an auxiliary fuel tank in the bed. Seems some people in the past have plumbed into that tank.


So what would they think if you put 2 cycle oil in the diesel and the fuel is green or blue?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Move this topic to the boiler room and then I will discuss it.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

On a private, non-commercial vehicle, I would be tempted to put locking fuel caps on it and request the officer show me a search warrant. I also think the police should have probable cause before they can conduct a search such as this.

Commercial vehicles? Might be a different story. Varying rules and regulations from state to state.

There's also not much on the internet regarding this issue. A few forums where the participants don't know any more than we do.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> Move this topic to the boiler room and then I will discuss it.


Now you've done gone and got our curiosity up....


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have seen a wand used. it just gets waved in front of the exhaust and gives a reading. Of course, the vehicle has to be running, and it is expensive to get caught.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Teslan said:


> I've heard it is an $80,000 fine here in Colorado. But man it's still tempting to fill up with farm diesel.


Anytime I take 1 of my rigs to Colorado I always fill up the 150 gallon tank in back with farm diesel, I have even topped it off at some coops , never think nothing of doing it either. Here at the port of entry they will check some but never a local that I know about.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Tim/South said:


> Also do not put automatic transmission in your on road fuel to clean the injectors. It will show up as off road.
> 
> Here they will look under your truck bed if you have an auxiliary fuel tank in the bed. Seems some people in the past have plumbed into that tank.


Never knew auto trans fluid cleaned injectors. Learn something new every day. How much do you use? Also seen a few guys plumb the auxiliary tank to the other one. A few years ago at the local cattle auction the inspectors or whatever they think they are came in and dipped all the tanks. They got about 20 including me. Somebody came in the sale and told us what was up. They stopped the sale. The sale owner went out with us and raised shit along with the rest of us. In the end we all ended up in court and the judge threw them all out because the inspectors were trespassing and had no right being there. They actually got charged for trespassing. It was funny in the end. Never saw those guys again.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> Never knew auto trans fluid cleaned injectors. Learn something new every day. How much do you use? Also seen a few guys plumb the auxiliary tank to the other one. A few years ago at the local cattle auction the inspectors or whatever they think they are came in and dipped all the tanks. They got about 20 including me. Somebody came in the sale and told us what was up. They stopped the sale. The sale owner went out with us and raised shit along with the rest of us. In the end we all ended up in court and the judge threw them all out because the inspectors were trespassing and had no right being there. They actually got charged for trespassing. It was funny in the end. Never saw those guys again.


You got to love the guys that the only way to hand out tickets is to be sneaky and in some cases to do something ileagal themselves.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

ontario hay man said:


> Never knew auto trans fluid cleaned injectors. Learn something new every day. How much do you use? Also seen a few guys plumb the auxiliary tank to the other one. A few years ago at the local cattle auction the inspectors or whatever they think they are came in and dipped all the tanks. They got about 20 including me. Somebody came in the sale and told us what was up. They stopped the sale. The sale owner went out with us and raised shit along with the rest of us. In the end we all ended up in court and the judge threw them all out because the inspectors were trespassing and had no right being there. They actually got charged for trespassing. It was funny in the end. Never saw those guys again.


Same thing here several years ago, except the po po set up their scales at the entrance to the elevator. Elevator company quickly got that stopped.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Years ago the neighbor got popped waiting in line to get in the state fair. Pissed off would be the understatement of the decade. Back then though and in Indiana I think it was a $2500 fine.

It ain't worth it guys, get another tank for the farm and buy your on road diesel in bulk when it's down. We also have some bean oil added to ours to help some of the older injection pumps and injectors to live a little longer.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

A fella I know converted his dodge cummins to vegetable oil. Runs that truck daily on used fry oil for free. Smells like the state fair when he drives past. In the cold he does have to start it on reg diesel, but switches over as soon as its warm.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Ain't illegal unless you get caught......


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

hog987 said:


> So what would they think if you put 2 cycle oil in the diesel and the fuel is green or blue?


Some of the premium road diesel here is green.

Cenex used to have Ruby Red diesel whick was there diesel with additives.Thet had to change the color of it with the new regs.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Years ago the neighbor got popped waiting in line to get in the state fair. Pissed off would be the understatement of the decade. Back then though and in Indiana I think it was a $2500 fine.
> 
> It ain't worth it guys, get another tank for the farm and buy your on road diesel in bulk when it's down. We also have some bean oil added to ours to help some of the older injection pumps and injectors to live a little longer.


Mn has 5% bio diesel mandated.Some claimed issues with the soydiesel but I never had any big issues.A few more filter changes at first as it cleaned out things in the older eq.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I've been told that here in Texas if you are caught with red diesel they assume you've been doing it since the truck was new. The back tax is calculated based on the total miles at the current rate for local taxed diesel.....no fine though. After the hurricane that came through here a few years back, they relaxed the rule for people in the affected areas 'cause there were fuel shortages and lots of folks had no other choice. They said it would flush out in two years. I've also been told that if you piss off a State Trooper and he's looking for ways to get you, they all carry test kits to sample your fuel....don't know if it's true though.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> Never knew auto trans fluid cleaned injectors. Learn something new every day. How much do you use?


When the newer type low sulfur diesel came out it was reccommended to add ATF to add sulfur and to keep the fuel system clean. I pour about 1/4 a quart in our old Ford 8000 when I fill it up.

Diesel mechanics around here say adding ATF from time to time keeps an engine in good shape. I am not sure if ATF would cause issues in the new low sulfur engines.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Probably worth a try. Thanks


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Another thing ATF is good at. It is about the best cutting fluid you can find. For a metal band saw, drilling holes in metal etc. There might be some stuff thats a bit better but not for the price. And I worked in a machine shop for 5 years with all the fancy cutting oil.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Thats good to know to


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

My understanding is ya want to be careful with aft and all the detergents now...? But have herd more than once to fill the fuel filter with it on each oil change&#8230;

Had good luck with Sahfers. A gallon at $34 treats 1000 gallons&#8230;


----------

